# Is BSD still king?



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been out of the loop recently with new products and such. 
Just about to polish off my first bottle of Sonax BSD and wondered if there is anything else that's better out there. 

TBH I doubt there is, it's pretty epic stuff.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Clean your car now sell sonax turbo detailer but not heard much about it. The review on there is by someone who has used BSD and says turbo detailer is better.


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

I bought Turbo detailer and was impressed, same sort of performance as BSD but without the 'tacky' feeling to the paint. It didn't seem to be as durable though.

Since then I've bought Bouncers Done & Dusted, similar performance- and durability-wise as the Turbo, but it looks fantastic on metallic silver!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

What's bsd ?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> What's bsd ?


Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm presuming he means sonax brilliant shine detailer?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Quite a few guys on here tried mixed BSD with other products and one which got recommended was 2:1 BSD and CG Hybrid V7 eliminates the grabby feeling


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

I like 1:1:1 BSD:c2v3:h2o


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

Never used bsd so maybe I'm not the best to judge but I'm very impressed with Menzerna endless shine. Easy to use and the gloss and slickness is unreal.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

don't know, i do like my bottle of BSD
crazy beeding and pretty decent durability for smth like a QD


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I've found BSD and FK425 in the mix ratio 60:40 gives me great beading/protection and a relatively smooth application and finish. Not super-slick like 100% FK425, but it eliminates the grabby finish.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm using BSD with CarPro Reload at a 50/50 mix

Works for me & loses the BSD's grabbiness IMO

Use it on the wife's MINI JCW with decent effect :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The other to try is their 'Long Term Protection' comes in an aerosol and really understated packaging, but is a stunning product.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

To what can 'Long Term Protection' be compared? It's a sealant instead of a QD I think?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> The other to try is their 'Long Term Protection' comes in an aerosol and really understated packaging, but is a stunning product.


how about a how to /demo thread

:car:


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

TomG said:


> I've found BSD and FK425 in the mix ratio 60:40 gives me great beading/protection and a relatively smooth application and finish. Not super-slick like 100% FK425, but it eliminates the grabby finish.


Interesting 
I have a new unopened bottle of FK#425.
I shall give your concoction a go :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

what problems do you guys have with normal BSD?
i use it "as is" and have no probs. maybe i'm missing smth here


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

BSD makes my paint feel a bit "grippy" when you feel it with your hand. Unlike how it was after FK1000p where it felt like touching polished ice. Can't say I've noticed any more dirt sticking to the car though, and the beading is fantastic!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Only heard good things about this Sonax BSD, I'll have to get myself some on my next order!!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think this post is in the wrong topic
BSD is a quick detailer in me eyes


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

southwest10 said:


> I think this post is in the wrong topic
> BSD is a quick detailer in me eyes


As well may be

But what's your answer to the Op's question?


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

southwest10 said:


> I think this post is in the wrong topic
> BSD is a quick detailer in me eyes


I know it has the word Detailer in the name but isn't it more like a spray-sealant? It is often compared to C2v3 and Reload and aren't they spray sealants?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I see it as more of a spray sealant. I used some quick detailer and a mf to get some bird poo off the car this morning, no way would I have wanted to be using BSD. The amount that would have been needed to safely remove the dropping would have been enough to treat the whole rear section of the car. Definitely more of a spray sealant.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i would say spay sealant. i always apply too much and have streaky dew though


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

I got rid of mine,found it a pig to use somtimes


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Its a spray sealant rather than a QD but not the nicest to use.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sold mine after half roof


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

still enjoying mine , lasts so well and its easy to apply

slightly harder to use than some qd's and doesnt feel slick , but its good for what it is


----------

